# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay khu vực miền nam - Jetstar

## hangnt

*Jetstar

Danh sách đại lý vé máy bay khu vực miền nam*

----------


## hangnt



----------


## hangnt



----------


## co4laberry

Đại lý vé máy bay Babylon chuyên cung cấp các loại ve may bay jetstar trong nước và quốc tế giá rẻ với nhiều hãng bay khác nhau cho khách hàng chọn lựa. Quý khách có nhu cầu mua vé máy bay hãy gọi cho chúng tôi qua số máy 1900 6681, chúng tôi sẽ giao vé tận nơi trong thời gian nhanh nhất. Đến với chúng tôi Quý khách sẽ thực sự cảm thấy hài lòng về chất lượng dịch vụ cũng như phong cách phục vụ của đội ngũ nhân viên công ty.

      Nhằm mang đến cho khách hàng các dịch vụ bán ve may bay gia re chất lượng cao, giá thành rẻ nhất, Công ty TNHH Babylon không ngừng mở rộng mạng lưới bán vé, từng bước xây dựng hình ảnh của mình trở thành thương hiệu có uy tín trên thị trường. Hiện chúng tôi đã xây dựng được hệ thống các đại lý bán vé máy bay rộng khắp 64 tỉnh thành trong cả nước với nhiều hình thức bán vé khác nhau cho khách hàng chọn lựa như:

- Mua vé trực tiếp tại phòng vé Babylon;
- Đặt mua vé trực tuyến;
- Đặt mua vé qua hotline 1900 66 81.
- Đặt Vé máy bay đi Nha Trang
- Đặt Vé máy bay đi Đà Nẵng
       Với phong cách phục vụ hiện đại và chuyên nghiệp, đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo, Babylon liên tục được bình chọn là một trong số các đại lý xuất sắc của các hãng bay lớn như: Jestar, MeKong, Vietnam Airlines,....phương thức thanh toán cước phí của chúng tôi cũng rất linh hoạt, khách hàng có thể thanh toán trực tiếp bằng tiền mặt, thanh toán qua thẻ ATM hoặc chuyển khoản ngân hàng.

       Babylon mong muốn trở thành một trong những đại lý vé máy bay có chất lượng và uy tín hàng đầu tại Việt Nam, vì thế chúng tôi đảm bảo mang đến cho khách hàng những chuyến bay an toàn với chi phí những chuyến bay thấp nhất. Khách hàng mua Vé máy bay tại Babylon sẽ được đảm bảo một số quyền lợi như:

- Đặt chỗ và giữ chỗ miễn phí cho khách hàng;
- Giảm giá vé cho những đoàn khách nhiều người;
- Giao vé tận nơi miễn phí cho những khách hàng trong khu vực nội thành.

Hãy liên hệ với Babylon để được cung cấp vé máy bay trong nước và quốc tế với giá thành rẻ nhất!

----------


## hkcodonlaanh

Quý khách nên tham tham khảo kỹ các phòng vé chính thức của hãng để tránh tình trạng vé giả nhé

----------

